# SWP - Swoop Holdings



## greggles (1 March 2018)

No thread yet on Robo 3D Limited so I thought I'd get one going.

Some love finally for RBO today after announcing record half yearly revenue of $4.2 million vs. $1.8 million for prior half year, an increase of 234%. Gross margin improvement from 21% to 34% and record cash receipts of $2.2 million for December 2017 quarter.

Share price is up 22.86% to 4.3c so far today. It's the first ray of sunshine for RBO in a long time. Back in early 2016 it was trading around 20c, but it has fallen pretty steadily since then. Looks like this could be the beginning of a turnaround.


----------



## System (7 December 2018)

On December 7th, 2018, Robo 3D Limited (RBO) changed its name and ASX code to STEMify Limited (SF1).


----------



## System (26 May 2021)

On May 26th, 2021, Stemify Limited (SF1) changed its name and ASX code to Swoop Holdings Limited (SWP).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 May 2021)

Swoop Holdings Ltd (SWP) listed today after raising $20 million at 50c a share in a heavily oversubscribed IPO. The backdoor listing has seen immediate gain with a closing price of $1.25 a share.

Swoop is an Australian  proprietary company, focused on a fixed wireless and wholesale network  infrastructure carrier with a high performance national and  international network that is an alternative provider to the large  carriers for delivering services in Australia. SWP is based in both NSW  and Victoria, with offices in Sydney, Gosford and Warragul. SWP also provides services over the NBN fixed line and fixed wireless networks  nationally to residential and SME customers who cannot connect to the  Swoop fixed wireless network. 

SWP operates under 3 brands; _*Swoop  Wholesale, Swoop Business and Swoop Broadband.*_ 
The Company has completed the acquisition of: 
1. 100% of the shares in Cirrus Communications Pty Ltd (Swoop); 
2. 58.90% of the issued capital in N1 Telecommunications Pty Ltd (NodeOne); and 
3. 100% of the issued capital of Fiwi Pty Ltd which in turn holds the remaining 41.10% of the issued capital of NodeOne, 

Swoop operates one of the country's largest fixed wireless networks with 246 towers spread across all states and has plans to build more  towers and gobble up rival operators. The Chairman, James Spenceley, said Swoop would look to play to its strengths in outer suburban and  regional areas rather than well serviced and highly competitive  inner city markets dominated by Telstra, Optus, Vocus and TPG.

Mr Spenceley said there could be a round of consolidation in the  sector similar to the period late in the 2000s and early in the 2010s  when the likes of Vocus, TPG and iiNet were making acquisitions. He said some small businesses had grown to a scale that made them attractive takeover targets.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 July 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> .... The Chairman, James Spenceley, said Swoop would look to play to its strengths in outer suburban and regional areas rather than well serviced and highly competitive  inner city markets dominated by Telstra, Optus, Vocus and TPG.
> 
> Mr Spenceley said there could be a round of consolidation in the  sector similar to the period late in the 2000s and early in the 2010s  ... He said some small businesses had grown to a scale that made them attractive takeover targets.



_true to form ....  must be a few of these entities out there._

Swoop is ... to acquire Beam Internet, the largest privately owned fixed wireless network in regional South Australia, for a total enterprise value of $7.2 million.


> Beam Internet offers fast and affordable high speed Wireless Broadband on its own network of over 60 towers and masts and has more than 3,600 on-net residential and SME services in operation. The Beam network covers the Fleurieu Peninsula, Barossa, Kangaroo Island, Mid North, Murray Bridge and South East regions in South Australia, and also parts of the West Victoria and Mallee regions in regional Victoria.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 August 2021)

and another tie up as a preferred NBN Retail Service Provider

_Swoop has secured a 5 year contract (via its wholly owned subsidiary Node1 Pty Ltd , known as NodeOne) worth over $5m with Orro Group to provide NBN Enterprise Ethernet services across Western Australia.

This solution will bring high speed fibre connectivity to over 150 locations all over WA utilising NodeOne direct connectivity to all 14 NBN Points of Interconnect (POIs) across the State_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 September 2021)

with its aspirational aim of building the next large scale National Telecommunications company

the SWP pathway is recurring revenue, acquisitions and integrations... market has rewarded the growth numbers and SP has moved from below $1.00 in July to close at $2.31

*FY 22 Capex*

Forecast FY22 Capex in line with prior year
Made up of 72% Growth Capex to deliver new revenues focused on: _Towers in New Regions, Speed and product improvements, Connecting Customers_
*Acquisitions*

Scale & Acquisition Synergies beginning in FY22 and full benefits into FY23
Significant larger acquisition opportunity set post listing
Majority of vendors are looking for predominantly scrip-based transactions and interested to join the Swoop journey
Progressing acquisition debt facility 
Current pipeline valuations are materially EV/EBITDA accretive
Hired experienced Systems & Integration leader


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 October 2021)

Swoop to Acquire Newcastle-based Telco Countrytell  

*Transaction highlights *
 • Swoop has entered into an agreement to acquire 100% of the shares of Newcastle-based Countrytell Holdings Pty Ltd. 
• Countrytell operates: 
_o a fixed wireless network comprising over 30 towers;  
o one of Newcastle’s largest datacentres; and 
o a recently completed CBD dark fibre network. _
• The Purchase price is $4.2 million, comprising $2.1 million in cash (plus a payment representing the net cash as at the effective date for the acquisition) and $2.1 million in Swoop shares to be issued at the 30 day VWAP prior to Completion. 
• The purchase price represents a 4.2 multiple of vendors’ expected FY22 EBITDA for Countrytell. 
• Under the agreement, $630,000 of the cash consideration will be held back for 12 months for any potential claims and adjustments.
• The Swoop shares will be subject to 12 months escrow.
• The acquisition will be funded from existing cash reserves and is expected to complete by 31 October 2021


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 July 2022)

_Swooped from a great height, $2.40, on elevated expectations to skim the terrain at 50c; now gaining a bit of altitude to hit 67c_

*Quarterly* out:
“This quarter rounds out our first full year as an ASX listed company, and the first time we can show a previous corresponding period  comparison to demonstrate the great year it has been for our company.

We have seen strong growth over the year in our customer receipts with a 123% increase; growing from $6.2m in Q4FY21 to $13.9m in Q4FY22. This alongside a $6.43m increase in net
operating cashflow improving from ($3.5m) in Q4FY21 to $3.0m in Q4FY22 demonstrates the quality assets we are building.

The growth in customer receipts over the year shows the high demand for reliable, locally supported internet services in a post pandemic hybrid working environment, that remains
resistant to pressures from increases in the cost of living.

A further driver in the improvement in net operating position is our continued focus on managing costs and cashflow, whilst also not seeing (or expecting) an increase in our COGS
from inflation but rather increased efficiencies as our acquisition synergies start to flow through.

It is expected from these cashflows and our unaudited results that our revenues will remain within our previously stated guidance of $50.0m-$53.0m, however we are expecting that we will be exceeding our EBITDA guidance of $12.0m- $12.5m


----------

